# Rear axle fluid



## Gtoguy72 (May 8, 2018)

Does any one know what weight I should use.Non posi from what I was told from seller,new to owning a gto,thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
80W-90 standard gear oil, will need 2 quarts, not all will be used.


----------

